# LINDSEY WILL YOU MARRY ME..



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

The following were left in a cab (by mistake) in NYX: 
wallet 
liscence 
American Express Black card 
a $20 bill rolled tight 
and a folded up $1 bill (cocaine is said to be found inside)


----------



## chiefkyle (May 3, 2004)

What, your cab?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I cant believe she has the black AMEX.







She has to spend something like a couple million dollars a year to keep it/have it.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

She has the same bday as me!


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

hazel eyes and red hair....







dangerous combination


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

f*ck id like try to take one of the peoples identity i hate then use that card so i get what ever i wanted and get the person i hate in trouble


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

what is a black amex card do?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

She sounds awesome


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> what is a black amex card do?
> [snapback]793201[/snapback]​


Its only given to the fairly rich people. You *HAVE* to spend something like a couple million dollars a year on it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> I cant believe she has the black AMEX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it is only $100,000.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

LINDSEY LIPPS HER MUSIC--NO WAY..LOL


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Let's just say with that card you can do whatever you want.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I like the smilie face on the Amex black.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Actually, it is only $100,000.
> [snapback]793216[/snapback]​


actually it's $150,000/year...it's not _that_ exclusive, lots of people have one who u wouldn't expect to(even college kids like me)...benefits are good--24 hour conciere service and used to be free upgrades to the concord until they took them all outta service, but you gotta pay a yearly fee...

also, it's no surprise that she does coke, all those new singers/actresses do, ie hillary duff...


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

what else do you expect from a 18yr girl with implants and money


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

probably got a suger daddy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

outlook8 said:


> actually it's $150,000/year...it's not _that_ exclusive, lots of people have one who u wouldn't expect to(even college kids like me)...benefits are good--24 hour conciere service and used to be free upgrades to the concord until they took them all outta service, but you gotta pay a yearly fee...
> 
> also, it's no surprise that she does coke, all those new singers/actresses do, ie hillary duff...
> [snapback]793275[/snapback]​


The Life styles of the rich and famous said $100,000. Oh well. If I REALLY wanted to know, I could just ask my mom.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice black AMX


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam dob 86 
i feel so fuckin old and a perv
cause id hit that from here to packs house 
then he can have his share


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

alan said:


> probably got a suger daddy
> [snapback]793277[/snapback]​


what are you saying? she makes money from movies and music, her dad doesnt give her money.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> The Life styles of the rich and famous said $100,000. Oh well. If I REALLY wanted to know, I could just ask my mom.
> [snapback]793302[/snapback]​


dude.. shut it.. your a fly.

Shes f*cking hot.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Fresh said:


> what are you saying? she makes money from movies and music, her dad doesnt give her money.
> [snapback]793530[/snapback]​


a sugar daddy is a rich boyfriend.. not father.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

ok well she still makes HER money by herself, no one gives her anything


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> The Life styles of the rich and famous said $100,000. Oh well. If I REALLY wanted to know, I could just ask my mom.
> [snapback]793302[/snapback]​


oh so that's where you get our car and nitrous from, mommy


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Coke Head, Id still hit it!
Also, the black Amex IS $150,000.00 A year
Thats alottta loot!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

She is hot. I'd hit it.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Peacock said:


> dude.. shut it.. your a fly.
> Shes f*cking hot.
> [snapback]793536[/snapback]​


My mother holds a pretty important position in the CC fraud department at one of the top banks in america, thats how she would know about the card, she is not rich. So you can just f*ck off Neal.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> oh so that's where you get our car and nitrous from, mommy
> [snapback]793545[/snapback]​


f*ck you dude. My mom is not rich, like I said "My mother holds a pretty important position in the CC fraud department at one of the tops banks in america, thats how she would know about the card, she is not rich."

Also, lifestyles of the rich and famous is a show (at least I think thats the name of it) on there, they had a special on the card, and I thought they said $100,000.

By the way, I am in the process of buying a second car, with my own f*cking money. I have had a job since I was 14, and mowed lawns since I was 12. I have had some sucky as jobs too. I purchased my car after saving up for 2 1/2 years without even spending 5% of my paychecks to buy my car when I was 16, so it really pisses me off when fuckers like you accuse me of getting everything from my parents.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

*reurn the card and be a nice guy you'll pobably get your name in the news, and she'd know who you are i bet you can find out where she lives and call the house say you have the card\licence and say you want to return them (keep the dough) it'd never hurt cause all of its probably fake anyway, so call just to find out if t's real in the first place*


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Its only given to the fairly rich people. You *HAVE* to spend something like a couple million dollars a year on it.
> [snapback]793211[/snapback]​


a few million my ass, its 150,000 oops someone already posted, no worries, ur wrong as usual lmao


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Death in # said:


> dam dob 86
> i feel so fuckin old and a perv
> cause id hit that from here to packs house
> then he can have his share
> ...


....she's only 6 months younger than me!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay no need to lynch me, I was going off by what I was told once when I was a cashier. Sorry


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

did she play in mean girls if so







all night long and she snorts what a waste


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> My mother holds a pretty important position in the CC fraud department at one of the top banks in america, thats how she would know about the card, she is not rich. So you can just f*ck off Neal.
> [snapback]793566[/snapback]​


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

hmm id be going to spend some money.... Large ammounts of money


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

Scooby said:


> hmm id be going to spend some money.... Large ammounts of money
> [snapback]793981[/snapback]​


hmm you'd be gettin arrested


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

friend of mine has a black amex...i didn't know what the big deal was until my classmate told me. they said that amex would do anything for a black cardholder, so long as its legal.

"BITCH, FETCH ME A LIMO FULL OF JELLO."


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

Filo said:


> [snapback]793702[/snapback]​


filo your a kiss ass


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hays98 said:
 

> filo your a kiss ass
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Either way, Neal is the biggest tool on this site.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2004)

Lindsey is lush. Here is a picture of her drunk:
http://www.m90.org/paparazzi/Dec3/LOHAN_LINDSAY2.jpg
and another:
http://www.m90.org/paparazzi/Dec3/LOHAN_LINDSAY3.jpg
Best view:
http://www.m90.org/paparazzi/Dec3/LOHAN_LINDSAY4.jpg


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Either way, Neal is the biggest tool on this site.
> [snapback]794106[/snapback]​


coming from someone with 2900 of 3300 posts in the lounge and always talkin about his car


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> sure about that?
> [snapback]794119[/snapback]​


Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to about Fresh. Fresh AND Neal are the two biggest tools on the site.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Oh, I'm sorry, I forgot to about Fresh. Fresh AND Neal are the two biggest tools on the site.
> [snapback]794123[/snapback]​


i'm useful to people on this site buddy, your not even close. all you do is hang out in the lounge of a fish website and brag about your car that is ONLY fast bc of going the p*ssy way and adding nitrous with nothing else


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> i'm useful to people on this site buddy, your not even close. all you do is hang out in the lounge of a fish website and brag about your car that is ONLY fast bc of going the p*ssy way and adding nitrous with nothing else
> [snapback]794128[/snapback]​


I only talk about my car when there is a post about cars...I never bring it up. Also, you can keep thinking, the only reason my car is fast is because of nitrous (which, I don't think my car is too terribley fast at all.)Seriousley....I hate you. If I met you, I would probably kill you, thats how much I hate you.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)




----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> [snapback]794146[/snapback]​


I know, it must suck to be you.

I'll say a prayer for your lame ass tonight.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

nah it doesnt suck at all really


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

wow, where has this thread gone? fresh, neal, panda, i still lub you.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

lohan's just one of those girls. if she keeps living like that she's gonna be a mess by the time she's 21


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Seriousley....I hate you. If I met you, I would probably kill you, thats how much I hate you.
> [snapback]794141[/snapback]​


This statement here should show what kind of person you are dealing with, an internet punk


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> This statement here should show what kind of person you are dealing with, an internet punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How am I an internet punk? I wouldn't really kill him.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> lohan's just one of those girls. if she keeps living like that she's gonna be a mess by the time she's 21
> [snapback]794167[/snapback]​


HAHAHA, I agree, she is going to be a wreck.

I like you.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

dude, lohan is ugly.


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> HAHAHA, I agree, she is going to be a wreck.
> 
> I like you.
> [snapback]794190[/snapback]​


?


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

she has too many freckles, not my kind of thing. only pic i like of her is her album cover which is air brushed beyond belief


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Fresh said:


> ?
> [snapback]794200[/snapback]​


No hard feelings, I just would appreciate it if you weren't so mean to me. I don't have very thick skin, and don't like it when others accuse me of always talking about my car, when you're the one who brought up my car.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fresh said:


> she has too many freckles, not my kind of thing. only pic i like of her is her album cover which is air brushed beyond belief
> [snapback]794204[/snapback]​


AND she has thin lips...i hate thin lips.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> No hard feelings, I just would appreciate it if you weren't so mean to me. I don't have very thick skin, and don't like it when others accuse me of always talking about my car, when you're the one who brought up my car.
> [snapback]794207[/snapback]​


So you say, you hate a person and tell them you would kill them? Do you say this same stuff to people face to face? I doubt it, internet punk


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> No hard feelings, I just would appreciate it if you weren't so mean to me. I don't have very thick skin, and don't like it when others accuse me of always talking about my car, when you're the one who brought up my car.
> [snapback]794207[/snapback]​












i get personal when i argue, whoops


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> So you say, you hate a person and tell them you would kill them? Do you say this same stuff to people face to face? I doubt it, internet punk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I do. You need to know me to understand my sense of humor. The way I say it, it is funny. I am not an internet tough guy, in fact that is the only time I have ever made any sort of a threat towards anyone.

Do you wanna fight, cuz I will throw down.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

hyphen...i agree...u need some dsl to be fine...and fresh...her album cover airbrushed or not is just sexy


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Actually I do. You need to know me to understand my sense of humor. The way I say it, it is funny. I am not an internet tough guy, in fact that is the only time I have ever made any sort of a threat towards anyone.
> Do you wanna fight, cuz I will throw down.
> 
> 
> ...


another threat, keep it up big guy


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> another threat, keep it up big guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dood, I am hardcore...like Tyson, I'm from the mean streets of South Fargo. I will not hesitate to mix it up.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Dood, I am hardcore...like Tyson, I'm from the mean streets of South Fargo. I will not hesitate to mix it up.
> [snapback]794241[/snapback]​


i is teh fear teh fargo


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> hyphen...i agree...u need some dsl to be fine...and fresh...her album cover airbrushed or not is just sexy
> [snapback]794235[/snapback]​


airbrushed pics arent sexy!!!!

fake=fake


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i is teh fear teh fargo
> [snapback]794243[/snapback]​


I have that effect on people.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> I have that effect on people.
> [snapback]794245[/snapback]​


wtf is fargo? I remember its like some movie thats about it....


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> wtf is fargo? I remember its like some movie thats about it....
> [snapback]794251[/snapback]​


It's the largest city in ALL of North Dakota!

We have a shopping mall and a Dome...

Thats right bishes!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

city in north dakota...sh*t is poppin ...some mean white ppl


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> city in north dakota...sh*t is poppin ...some mean white ppl
> [snapback]794257[/snapback]​


Damn straight. We blend in with the white snow.

In all honesty, it is sad how white North Dakota is. It is literally 99% white. Fargo is a little more diverse but not much.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

fargo is scary. Me and some buds were trying to find pot there once, first we had to go to minnesota following some guy that worked at the mexican restaurant. We went into this house, there were guns on the table and sh*t. They sold us a shitload of "pot" for 20 bucks, it was the worst sh*t ever. It was almost a quarter, 3 of us smoked it in like an hour. We were depressed for days. And their mall has a BIG ass cichlid tank in it, as well as the roger maris museum.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wut is the other 1 percentof north daokota...cows?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> fargo is scary. Me and some buds were trying to find pot there once, first we had to go to minnesota following some guy that worked at the mexican restaurant. We went into this house, there were guns on the table and sh*t. They sold us a shitload of "pot" for 20 bucks, it was the worst sh*t ever. It was almost a quarter, 3 of us smoked it in like an hour. We were depressed for days. And their mall has a BIG ass cichlid tank in it, as well as the roger maris museum.
> [snapback]794267[/snapback]​


Cool thing about living here, you know everyone. I actually refered Rusty to a store in West Fargo for the cichlids.

Also, a couple friends of mine did the same thing, with a mexican guy from a restaurant, only they gave him the money, the mexican guy went into a house, and never came out, ripped them off.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wut is the other 1 percentof north daokota...cows?
> [snapback]794272[/snapback]​


actually, it's .8% cows, .2% other.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

wow thats a lotta cows...is there ne asns

the trippiest thing ever

asian ppl with british accents in england...its insnane but true

just imagine hyphen with a british accent


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wow thats a lotta cows...is there ne asns
> 
> the trippiest thing ever
> asian ppl with british accents in england...its insnane but true
> [snapback]794285[/snapback]​


In the larger cities, they are pretty diverse. I have plenty of ethnic freinds, but it is sad how many racist people you will find in parts of po-dunk ND. Oh yeah, we have a lot of buffalo too.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wow thats a lotta cows...is there ne asns
> 
> the trippiest thing ever
> asian ppl with british accents in england...its insnane but true
> ...


hahaha, there's this kid in my anthropology class that has a british accent...but he's from south africa, lol.

forgot to mention that he's asian.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

asian ppl with british accents are scary...like a scarce commodity like the buffalo


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> asian ppl with british accents are scary...like a scarce commodity like the buffalo
> [snapback]794308[/snapback]​


I've eaten buffalo.

I have not eaten british asian though...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> asian ppl with british accents are scary...like a scarce commodity like the buffalo
> [snapback]794308[/snapback]​


i want an australian accent...that would kick ass. i bet chicks would love that sh*t, especially coming from a sexy ass like me.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

ur asn...only asn girls want asn guys...cuz u know wut they say...asn ppl have small feet...hehehe wow wut a gay laugh


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

94NDTA said:


> Dood, I am hardcore...like Tyson, I'm from the mean streets of South Fargo. I will not hesitate to mix it up.
> [snapback]794241[/snapback]​


So your from North Dakota and you say your Mom works for a bank dealing with consumer credit fraud, that would be Citibank. I work all the credit fraud cases in South Texas plus all the Federal cases in the South U.S. I have probaly already talked to your Mom, is she really in charge or is this a "little white lie"? I will be in my office on Tuesday, so she *IS* in charge right?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ur asn...only asn girls want asn guys...cuz u know wut they say...asn ppl have small feet...hehehe wow wut a gay laugh
> [snapback]794327[/snapback]​


i guess that's why my last 4 girlfriends were white and mexican :/


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

hyphen said:


> i guess that's why my last 4 girlfriends were white and mexican :/
> [snapback]794426[/snapback]​


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> So your from North Dakota and you say your Mom works for a bank dealing with consumer credit fraud, that would be Citibank. I work all the credit fraud cases in South Texas plus all the Federal cases in the South U.S. I have probaly already talked to your Mom, is she really in charge or is this a "little white lie"? I will be in my office on Tuesday, so she *IS* in charge right?
> [snapback]794418[/snapback]​


I never said she is "IN CHARGE" but she holds a pretty important position. Citibank is the third largest bank in the US, she works for the 6th largest bank, US bank, and I do not know ALL the details of what her job entails.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> wow thats a lotta cows...is there ne asns
> 
> the trippiest thing ever
> asian ppl with british accents in england...its insnane but true
> ...


i saw an east indian with an australian accent, now that threw me off...


----------



## Lyle (Jan 29, 2003)

ANYWAYS....back ON TOPIC...Lindsey Lohen is HOT....*sigh I love those freckles and the fake boobs, although I doubt they feel like I imagine lol


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

WOW


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> WOW
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH, WOW IS RIGHT!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> ur asn...only asn girls want asn guys...cuz u know wut they say...asn ppl have small feet...hehehe wow wut a gay laugh
> [snapback]794327[/snapback]​


So explain Nicholas Cage? Hes married to an asian woman. My friends mom is asian and she was married to a Mexican guy. Go on my campus at school and youll see asian girls with white guys all the time. I think your just stereotyping


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> another threat, keep it up big guy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh...... there's this new concept in the English language called sarcasm. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> wow thats a lotta cows...is there ne asns
> 
> the trippiest thing ever
> asian ppl with british accents in england...its insnane but true
> ...


ive met an asian with a scotish accent i had to ask him to repeat what he said lol


----------



## ReDraGon-> (May 24, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> ur asn...only asn girls want asn guys...cuz u know wut they say...asn ppl have small feet...hehehe wow wut a gay laugh
> [snapback]794327[/snapback]​


Not true Kavan... im asian and most of the girls i end up humping are easy white girls... mostly (beach bunnies) and i also date and bone hispanic chiks...

But asian girls to me are the hardest to get in bed...unless u are whiteguy :laugh:

but in general that saying about asians haveing small feet/ whatever...well its another stereo type, along with blk people being stereo typed...

I know u want ur asian Poon-tang , heres a tip asn girls like $money$ it dont really matter what race u are they will come









i would like more asian girls in my bed but hey i gotta settle for what i can get, and i get my share of hotties no matter the race,

Like Lisa Lohan... i dont care if Hyphen thinks shes ugly, i would hit it anyway!!


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Not true Kavan... im asian and most of the girls i end up humping are easy white girls... mostly (beach bunnies) and i also date and bone hispanic chiks...
> 
> But asian girls to me are the hardest to get in bed...unless u are whiteguy :laugh:
> 
> ...


i have a big penis , it has girth


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> Uhhh...... there's this new concept in the English language called sarcasm. Might be worth looking into.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm..., sarcasm..... English language, thanks alot I will look into it. Damn I am getting english lessons from a person named Scrappydo, tell Scooby I said hello, I am a big fan


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

What happened to this thread?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

armac said:


> Hmmm..., sarcasm..... English language, thanks alot I will look into it. Damn I am getting english lessons from a person named Scrappydo, tell Scooby I said hello, I am a big fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the sarcasm went right over your head again.

ps- Learn how to use a comma.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i have a big penis , it has girth
> [snapback]795036[/snapback]​











U aint got nuttin on me, homie!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Bullsnake said:


> What happened to this thread?
> [snapback]795065[/snapback]​


LOL. Awesome pic!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

armac said:


> Hmmm..., sarcasm..... English language, thanks alot I will look into it. Damn I am getting english lessons from a person named Scrappydo, tell Scooby I said hello, I am a big fan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Scrappydoo is suppose to be in reference to his car (Subaru's often called Scoobys.)


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

k fizzly, you are retarded


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> What happened to this thread?
> [snapback]795065[/snapback]​










what always happens to a thread here


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

what is more sexy than a drunk girl with big titties popping out?

This thread is back on the rail again.








All thanks to the grinch.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

brian will...u know im jk...azns are out of my league...above my level


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

i still love her.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> No hard feelings, I just would appreciate it if you weren't so mean to me. I don't have very thick skin, and don't like it when others accuse me of always talking about my car, when you're the one who brought up my car.
> [snapback]794207[/snapback]​


 You hate thin lips?????? What do you like them big ghetto lips? I never heard anyone say that...I never even heard anyone even say that she was ugly....

You gotta b gay...


----------



## TroyAjack (Nov 16, 2004)

Yea man Straight up Your gay


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

LH is hot, I have seen her in person and she is delicous! Red hair is my fav!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

ReDraGon-> said:


> Not true Kavan... im asian and most of the girls i end up humping are easy white girls... mostly (beach bunnies) and i also date and bone hispanic chiks...
> 
> But asian girls to me are the hardest to get in bed...unless u are whiteguy :laugh:
> 
> ...


Heheheh....I agree with him for the most part. Quick lesson I've learned about females of different race:

** White women = Easy, Easy, Easy (there are a few who still have standards)
** Hispanic/Latina women = Beautiful and yummy AND they can drink too! Harder to get into bed, but if you can dance, you're in!
** Black women = Don't know, never dated a black woman...too much attitude
** Asian women = Different Areas [ See Below ]

*** Vietnamese women = Money grubbing, but at the same time, quite faithful. Hard to get in the bedroom, needs to develop trust (wait 3-4 months)
*** Japanese women = C*CK HOUNDS! These girls are just horny. If you're white, blue eyes and blonde haired....they're pretty much on you. (wait a night or after she's had some of her bitch drinks) IMO, stay away from these girls.
*** Thai woman = Like the vietnamese women, but not soo into the money as they are into finding "the one". (Wait 1 week)
*** Flippino women = They are like the hispanic/latina women counterpart but mixed with asian. They're flirty and out-going but hard to get in the sack as well unless you have money. (wait less than a month, but dont hit and run or they'll castrate you)

: cya :


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> You hate thin lips?????? What do you like them big ghetto lips? I never heard anyone say that...I never even heard anyone even say that she was ugly....
> 
> You gotta b gay...
> [snapback]796194[/snapback]​


You quoted the wrong person aaron.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> You hate thin lips?????? What do you like them big ghetto lips? I never heard anyone say that...I never even heard anyone even say that she was ugly....
> 
> You gotta b gay...
> [snapback]796194[/snapback]​


lol, if you've never heard anyone say either of those things...you might wanna read the entire thread before making yourself look stupid...like always. you never cease to amaze me aaron, your stupidity is greater than me.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

*** Flippino women = They are like the hispanic/latina women counterpart but mixed with asian. They're flirty and out-going but hard to get in the sack as well unless you have money. (wait less than a month, but dont hit and run or they'll castrate you)
: cya :
[snapback]796238[/snapback]​[/quote]

that whole post was on the money, but 100% on with filipino's, while alot are gorgous and freaky as all hell, im not sure the prize is worth the trouble, i've never dated a filipino chick that didn't end up being a phsyco path.

one more to add to that list..
Italiano woman: can be high maintnence if you dont keep them in check, actually most are easy but i did date one that was a 22 year old virgin, no i didn't believe she was one at first, but found out after a good month of her torturing me that she was.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)




----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Liquid said:


> *** Flippino women = They are like the hispanic/latina women counterpart but mixed with asian. They're flirty and out-going but hard to get in the sack as well unless you have money. (wait less than a month, but dont hit and run or they'll castrate you)
> : cya :
> [snapback]796238[/snapback]​


that whole post was on the money, but 100% on with filipino's, while alot are gorgous and freaky as all hell, im not sure the prize is worth the trouble, i've never dated a filipino chick that didn't end up being a phsyco path.

one more to add to that list..
Italiano woman: can be high maintnence if you dont keep them in check, actually most are easy but i did date one that was a 22 year old virgin, no i didn't believe she was one at first, but found out after a good month of her torturing me that she was.
[snapback]796684[/snapback]​[/quote]

err, you must be talkin about filipino women straight from the philippines, lol. my girlfriend's filipino, and i've had a couple others...that's all i'll say about that.


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Heheheh....I agree with him for the most part. Quick lesson I've learned about females of different race:
> 
> ** White women = Easy, Easy, Easy (there are a few who still have standards)
> ** Hispanic/Latina women = Beautiful and yummy AND they can drink too! Harder to get into bed, but if you can dance, you're in!
> ...


haha, nice post


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow she looks exactly like my ex-girlfriend...cept she had blond hair


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

scrappydoo said:


> Looks like the sarcasm went right over your head again.
> ps- Learn how to use a comma.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Scooby, appreciate your trying to educate me :nod:


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> You hate thin lips?????? What do you like them big ghetto lips? I never heard anyone say that...I never even heard anyone even say that she was ugly....
> 
> You gotta b gay...
> [snapback]796194[/snapback]​


you suck


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

Women are like piranha's, it all depends on personality. If you go in thinking that this italian girl will be hard to get than she will be. It's all mentality. Dont get confused!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

the grinch said:


> Women are like piranha's, it all depends on personality. If you go in thinking that this italian girl will be hard to get than she will be. It's all mentality. Dont get confused!
> [snapback]797609[/snapback]​












people that put out generalizations and stereotypes thinking that they know women are usually the ones with the least experience.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

hyphen said:


> people that put out generalizations and stereotypes thinking that they know women are usually the ones with the least experience.
> [snapback]797659[/snapback]​


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> err, you must be talkin about filipino women straight from the philippines, lol. my girlfriend's filipino, and i've had a couple others...that's all i'll say about that.
> [snapback]796701[/snapback]​


No, I dated some back while I was in the states. They ARE flirty and outgoing when they're trying to court, but after they hooked up with you, they get very possessive and serious about everything but are still fun and good-natured. Just don't piss them off.



> people that put out generalizations and stereotypes thinking that they know women are usually the ones with the least experience.










....can you help a brother out?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> :laugh: ....can you help a brother out?
> [snapback]798035[/snapback]​


negative, women are teh pwn me. gotta take it as it comes, a case-by-case basis :nod:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> negative, women are teh pwn me. gotta take it as it comes, a case-by-case basis :nod:
> [snapback]798121[/snapback]​


Damn







....oh well, thats why Jonas is my fasher. He can give me pointers on getting the big burly german and or dutch women.







.......


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

ProdigalMarine said:


> Damn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aint nothin like some good lovin from big helga.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

hyphen said:


> aint nothin like some good lovin from big helga.
> [snapback]798131[/snapback]​


...aint nothing close at all







....i'll leave that up for grabs, gonna stick by my naval-lady friend.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i would just return it to her and see what she does surprised that there was not a fake in there thouhg


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

so where did you get it?


----------

